# Newsscript



## Noryla (15. März 2005)

Guten Morgen
Ich bin gerade daran, ein Newsscript zu programmieren, und bin auf folgendes Problem gestossen. 
Wenn ich in der Eingabemaske für die News keinen "<br>-tag" für Enter von Hand eingebe, übernimmt es die Zeilenumbrüche nicht. 
Wie kann ich diesen Vorgang automatisieren, d.h. wie kann ich programmieren das der <br>-tag automatisch hinzugefügt wird?
Ich danke schon im Voraus für die Hilfe
Grüsse
Noryla


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Also ich trage meine News in eine Textarea ein, diese werden, wie eingegeben, in einem LONGBLOB gespeichert und zur Darstellung aus der Datenbank geholt und vorher mit nl2br entsprechend behandelt.
Wenn als in $newstext der Inhalt der News steht, gebe ich das damit aus:

```
printf(nl2br($newstext));
```


----------



## redlama (15. März 2005)

Wenn Du von einem News"script" sprichst, dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass Du das ganze mit einer serverseitigen Scriptsprache löst (z. B. PHP?).
Du hast sicher das Problem, dass die Zeilenumbrüche, die Du in der Eingabemaske getätigt hast, bei der Anzeige der News nicht zu sehen sind.
Da gibt es bei PHP die Funktion nl2br(), damit werden bei der Anzeige der News die getätigten Zeilenumbrüche in einen <br> umgewandelt!

redlama


----------



## Noryla (15. März 2005)

Stimmt. Ich löse das ganze mit PHP und MySQL!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das ganze wird nun gleich mal ausprobiert.
Danke   
grüsse
noryla


----------

